# Buy PSE factory direct through Field Staff



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PSE is now selling bows through field staff shooters. You no longer need to go to a Pro Shop to buy their "Pro Series" Pro Shop only bows. If you contact a field staff shooter they will order the bow for you. I don't know what the pricing is like, but I bet you can get them cheap with no overhead. Fortunately the top bow companies back up what they say and support dealers that provide indoor ranges, and the sport of archery. If all Manufacturers go to this system their won't be an indoor range to be found and guess what PSE rep.s, they won't have a need for you either. PSE will tell you they have introduced this program to serve the outlying areas. That is not true, in Utah and Colorado they are offering this program to field staff shooters with dealers in the same town. Good luck getting warranty work done, guess the customer will have to ship there bow to Tuscon or the field staff shooters will be busy fixing them. Once again a program designed to make PSE more money with no regard for the long term effects on the sport of archery. Yes, I was a dealer until 3PM Friday when I dropped them.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*wow*

I have to agree if i carried them in my shop i would drop them too!!!!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a hard time believing this. I would bet they offer a discount to their staff members but that that they can't order for other people. I see Diane Watson is on this thread so the PSE Queen will answer you soon and you will know the true facts. +


----------



## NBK (Jan 5, 2004)

I have not heard anything regarding this program, and beieve me I would have. What you may have is an isolated innocedent were a program set up for areas without dealers is being missmanaged. I assume you have contacted your local rep? If so what did he say to you?


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

How many staff shooters are there? None live in my area. Which wouldnt matter because I wouldn't by a PSE. 

I really don't think that's the direction PSE wants to take. They would loose out on so much business. I have heard that some staff shooters (from different companies) can order "x" amount of bows per year. And perhaps selling them on the side. (Which is a crappy business practice IMO).

It will be interesting to see how this unfolds. Let me get the popcorn.


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Im sure if a Field Staff person did this then he well not be one for long.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Guess what. Field Reps can buy stuff at discount. Once they own it, they can do stuff with it that maybe PSE is not aware of or even or even legally can control. Are Field Staff now licensed dealers? Maybe so. But I've not heard of it yet. Did you get a flyer?

Sounds like sour grapes of some sort and you cross posted it immediately rather than wait for a response. How about posting on the PSE forum and ask for a formal response? Or maybe even call PSE corporate.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Billincamo, 
obviously you have an axe to grind with PSE since you have posted the same stuff in 3 different threads. 
let's see, the program was set up similar to the "boonies program" for one of "Your brands" Bowtech, but they (BT) don't encourage a "rep" of any kind to show or handle or volunteer their personal bow for someone to test shoot. it basically is for someone who is promoting their products who doesn't have a "local shop" to get bows into the hands of comsumers who are interested in the PSE bows. they are to encourage going to the local dealer unless there isn't one. they can order a MAX of 10 bows per year....
what is it about PSE that has so many Bowtech people so flustered....before you call out PSE for the fieldrep's you might want to look at the "boonies" program....exactly what is the difference?


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.pse-archery.com/img/news/PSE_New_Strategy.pdf


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

Diane Watson said:


> http://www.pse-archery.com/img/news/PSE_New_Strategy.pdf


This means what exactly? Field staff can or cannot order bows for consumers? Do they have to go through a dealer to do so? Is there a limit to the number of bows a field staffer can create orders for?

Just looking to get a few details. Press releases are fine but they do sometimes lack specific information or contain information that is hard to "pick out".

Thanks!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

My closest fully equipped PSE dealer was 3 hours away, and I made the trip to try out the bows and bought them. I did NOT appreciate that I had to. It did not 'win' the dealer any business. If I were not so particular about my equipment, I'd be buying through Cabelas anyway. I would have loved a program like BT Boonies to have been offered. Luckily a new dealer opened up a mere 25 minutes away. Some of you forget that there are people that don't have dealers around every corner. 

I doubt that the Field Reps are going to be stealing sales out from underneath a dealer. And why should PSE, or any other manufacturer, let Bowtech be the only brand to be reaching out to those that are not lucky enough to live near a shop. 

Good for Bowtech and good for PSE.
I imagine Field Reps are going to be acting more like distributors than dealers.
PSE already ships direct when a dealer is not available. Just makes it a little more personable to have someone hand it to you wearing a PSE hat.
Probably MAP direct order from PSE with home / shoot delivery.
Thanks for posting the notice Diane.


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe HCA has a program like this as well.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*point being ???*

so whats the point ??? america is a free enterprize country. pse can and will run their company just as they like. if its not to your liking,,,buy a ford or a dodge... real simple. there are alot of options out there for shooting archery. i happen to own alot of pse bows,,,as well as owning mathews,hoyt and now a bowtech. i could care less how ANY of them sell their product. in my eyes they AL are trying to get TOP dollar out of my pocket for every bow,,,as witnessed by all of their $899 retail prices for higher end bows.

no bow company is a saint,,,not just pse. they all will stick it where the sun dont shine to the customer at every turn. just think how much of a percentage of the price of a bow goes to PAY touring hired shooters ??? well thats me and you paying for it....

hey did you see how much it costs to go to a baseball game these days ??? lol...thats because guys like A-Rod are making $27.5 million a year,,,and me and you have to pay for it. we can go watch our pastime love,,,or we can not. same with archery,,,,,we can participate or not. its a free country.

if you dont like it,,,the best thing to do is NOT support that company. if enough people do that the company will HAVE to listen. if not,,,they will keep steam rolling customers and pro shops.


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

PSE isnt sticking it to the coustomer with this program. They are sticking it to the pro shop owners. Mayby Mr. Sheply has forgotton who got him where he is today. Mayby this should be brought to the light of the ATA. Possibly they can explain things to PSE.I dont carry their bows in my shop, and after this I can guarentee you I never will. As far as this being a isolated incodent let me confirm it is NOT they are doing the same thing here in VA.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have read and re-reread the press release posted by Diane, and nowhere do I find anything that says bows can be ordered thru a field staffer. What I do read is that this is a new and better way to advertise PSE thru a broader spectrum than was available thru the rolling road show. Promoting the sport of archery, and thru that, a broader support for hunting in general seems to me to be a good idea. With diesel at $4.50 a gallon, it is probably much cheaper to advertise on the ground level than to run that rig around the country!! I have shot PSE bows for over 20yrs, wear a PSE shirt to most 3D shoots, and have told countless people about how easy to shoot my new Shark is. That pretty much is what it seems to me they are asking these "Field Staff" people to do. Hey Diane, I need a new shirt, can I be a "Field Staffer"???:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*ask a field shooter*

like they gonna tel you, right andmess up there deal. when i wa son there pro staff 2 years ago, this plan was brought to us from pse, while we was at the ATA show. so unless they changed it i knew it was coming.


----------



## durangol2 (Apr 24, 2007)

I had much rather see someone buy a bow from a dealer.The only problem I have is the closest dealer to me dose not have room to shoot bows so I will let people shoot my bows to see what they like and reper them to the dealer to buy a bow.Then if they need help with anything I have the knowlage and equipment to tske care of tuneing or matince they need. It's all about suporting PSE and archery not trying to sale bows out from under dealers.I dont see a problem with a Field Staff member saleing a bow in a area with no reputable dealer as long as the sales rep makes shure the Field Staffer has the knowlage and equipment to do so.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

OK! So say they are selling bows through filed staffers. How does this REALLY affect the shops. I would argue that unless the field staffer is running a shop out of his garage, this program would generate some business for shops. The bows will still need to be setup, and need periodic ajustments/repair. I know it may not be the huge profit that the shop is normally making from a bow sale but it is income. I would also throw out there that I do not really see the difference in a customer buying a bow from a field staffer instead of their "local pro shop" as any different than a savy shopper buying online and bringing it to your shops to have work done. As mentioned earlier, with the rising cost of fuel, all goods purchased also see an increase of retail price due to the logistics involved in getting it to the customer. This has plenty of people really researching purchases instead of impulse buying. I have seen the "dealer cost sheet" on some items that was 1/2 of the "MSRP". That being said if I can find it somewhere cheaper than the "local shop" of course I will buy it at the lower price. If dealers feel they will loose money due to this, then they need to reevaluate their pricing.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

alligood729 said:


> I have read and re-reread the press release posted by Diane, and nowhere do I find anything that says bows can be ordered thru a field staffer. What I do read is that this is a new and better way to advertise PSE thru a broader spectrum than was available thru the rolling road show. Promoting the sport of archery, and thru that, a broader support for hunting in general seems to me to be a good idea. With diesel at $4.50 a gallon, it is probably much cheaper to advertise on the ground level than to run that rig around the country!! I have shot PSE bows for over 20yrs, wear a PSE shirt to most 3D shoots, and have told countless people about how easy to shoot my new Shark is. That pretty much is what it seems to me they are asking these "Field Staff" people to do. Hey Diane, I need a new shirt, can I be a "Field Staffer"???:wink::wink::wink:


Gee, i'm glad i'm not the only one who read....what was written in the press release.:wink:

I certainly don't have a problem with "Field Staff" promoting the product and sending business to our shop.....if they are in the field promoting, they would be doing what most "pro shop" owners don't get to do....

Sure, we get to go to the shoots that we plan for, but most of the time we're stuck in the shop working on everyone else's gear.

NEWS FLASH!! In addition to this program (Initiative)...there's going to be another striking "Press release"...I have it on extremely good authority, that after an enormous amount of time, effort and money spent, PSE has successfully negotiated ..to have "the sky fall down"...:zip:


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*PSE Dealer*

Why would PSE sell bows in a dealers back yard. They would lose more sales by selling them through field staff than in the shop. We have 3 PSE store shooters and 1 PSE field staff and they have all sent people to the store. someone woke up on the lets bash someone side of the bed. I would be more worried about garage shop archery stores than a field staffer any day of the week.


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

Lets burst your bubble right now. The field staff will not be sending coustomers to your shop. They order the bows from the factory themselves and you will never be involved. This all comes on personal experiance, a good friend of mine was offered this position. However being the pro. that he is, he turned it down.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Guys I think you may want to call PSE and get the facts first. I know several field staff shooters. They can order 1 bow factory direct a year for them at a small discount. They can't order bows for everyone.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

tryinhardarcher said:


> Lets burst your bubble right now. The field staff will not be sending coustomers to your shop. They order the bows from the factory themselves and you will never be involved. This all comes on personal experiance, a good friend of mine was offered this position. However being the pro. that he is, he turned it down.


This is why we are the largest Pse Dealer in SC, NC, and Va. I know Aftershock does this exact thing with letting field staff sell broadheads direct without going to the dealer. This happened here in Virginia with your sponser of broadheads when we were the only shop to sell them 3 years ago. Cat is out on the broadheads so sell as many as you can and make your proffit. the Afytershock field staffer is here on AT, no hard fellings to him aftershock allowed it. I have lost more sales to the internet than I will ever lose to a field staffer


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Aftershock did have a problem with a couple of people doing that and I can tell you that after talking with the head of the staff that it will not be happening again. There are limits set on what we can even get thru them. Trust me that it is just enough for personal use.


----------

